# problem install polkit



## mocra (Apr 14, 2010)

i tried to install eclipse but get an error due to the sysutil/polkit port, so i decided to install polkit manually

unfurtunately, i get an error too. i think it has something to do with these two lines:

```
Requested 'glib-2.0 >= 2.21.4' but version of GLib is 2.20.5
Requested 'gio-2.0 >= 2.21.4' but version of GIO is 2.20.5
```

but i don't know and didn't find anything how to handle this..
how can i fix it?

enclosed, please find the whole output


----------



## SirDice (Apr 14, 2010)

You need to update your ports. What does `# pkg_version -vl '<'` tell you?


----------



## mocra (Apr 14, 2010)

[CMD=]pkg_version -vl '<'[/CMD] lists a lot of ports which needs updateing, glib-2.0 is in the list.

but before i tried to install polkit, i did [CMD=]portsnap update[/CMD]


----------



## mocra (Apr 14, 2010)

hmm, i am confused, if i try to write commands they are not shown in the reply


----------



## SirDice (Apr 14, 2010)

mocra said:
			
		

> hmm, i am confused, if i try to write commands they are not shown in the reply,


It's [cmd=$], [cmd=#] or [cmd=] 



> but before i tried to install polkit, i did portsnap update


This only updates your ports tree, not the ports themselves.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 14, 2010)

mocra said:
			
		

> hmm, i am confused, if i try to write commands they are not shown in the reply



Read your signup email. It's all linked from there.


----------



## jotawski (Apr 14, 2010)

mocra said:
			
		

> [CMD=]pkg_version -vl '<'[/CMD] lists a lot of ports which needs updateing, glib-2.0 is in the list.
> 
> but before i tried to install polkit, i did [CMD=]portsnap update[/CMD]



try this one
`#  portupgrade -R -p glib-2\*`
this will upgrade all packages that required by glib as well.  this will do `#  make package` on all ports involved too, they may be of great value later but they consumes disk spaces.

lucks be with you.


----------

